# Rainbow baby names



## hannpin

Just throwing a few ideas around, as this will be our rainbow baby after loosing our son at 20 weeks I want a reference to that in his/her name so what do you think of these???

Ebony Iris or Ebony Beau (pronounced bow as in rain-bow)

And I am stuck for first name for a boy but am liking either Enfys - welsh for rainbow or beau again, for a middle name. any ideas of 1st names to go with these???

TIA


----------



## alibaba24

Im not sure, I would think really hard about using a name as reference, you want your child to have there own identity and thinking of when your child is an adult and asks about their name Im not saying Its a bad Idea maybe theres another way of honouring your lost child? Im so sorry for you loss and im not the greatest with words, but back to the post I think Ebony Beau is nice x


----------



## hannpin

but it will be their own identity, as my son was called Harri, not any of the above names. There will also be none of the asking when they are older, as all of my children will know about there brother who is not here, as he is part of our family. I see it no different to people who name children with 'family names' or after grandparents etc.

The reason I have choosen to have reference to a rainbow in their name is beacause I want the child to appreciate how it got here, as if it wouldnt have been for what happened to their brother they would not have been concieved.


----------



## mazndave

I think it's a beautiful idea, and love the name Beau!

Thinking about rainbows either makes me think of the colours, or the mnemonic that you use to remember them. With that in mind, how about Indigo Beau (Indi) or Violet Beau for a girl (depending on how 'out there' you like to be with names!), or Richard Beau for a boy (Richard of York etc......)

xx


----------



## hannpin

I like names that are not common, but also not too out there (they wont get past OH's approval :haha:) I like the thinking of the Richard of york thing, but think Richard is to 'plain' for me!! 

I am stumped on boys names though... good job I got a while to think :)


----------



## SarahJane

Hann - this is a wonderful idea babe. I totally understand why you would want to honour Harri and I too will be doing similar as we have already agreed that if I conceive again our rainbow will have a name starting with the letter E. (Emma/Emily/Elsie or Edgar/Emlyn)

It is totally normal and a lovely thought. 

I have a colleague who lost a daughter called Lowenna 22 years ago, her next child was named Leanne for the same reason. It is a way of keeping Harri's memory alive and it has nothing to do with comparing your child to the one you lost or impairing their identity.

PS I love the name Ebony, 
Boy suggestions - Finn/Finlay, Jake, Joshua, Kai, Caleb.


----------



## LilSnowflake

I love the name Beau for boy. :thumbup: Love love LOVE it! :happydance:

I dont like Beau for a girl, just b/c Beau is obviously the masculine form of beautiful in french and would never be used for a girl normally. Belle is the female form of the word beautiful, so i just feel Beau sounds strange when used for a girl.


----------



## LilSnowflake

mazndave said:


> I think it's a beautiful idea, and love the name Beau!
> 
> Thinking about rainbows either makes me think of the colours, or the mnemonic that you use to remember them. With that in mind, how about Indigo Beau (Indi) or Violet Beau for a girl (depending on how 'out there' you like to be with names!), or Richard Beau for a boy (Richard of York etc......)
> 
> xx

I love the idea of colours: Indigo is lovely, and i quite like Violet... or even Blue. x

ETA: Oh! i jsut thought... this might be a bit far-out or too obvious, but there's a girls name called 'Raine' .. Is Raine Beau too much?


----------



## kelzyboo

I like the idea, Ebony Beau is so cute! Not sure how you'd pronounce Enfys though?

I think my rainbow will have Evan as a middle name if its a boy too, because i want him to know he had a brother who may not be here but is still his brother and is imprtant to our family, i don't think it will affect their individual identity at all, in fact my DD's middle name is Jaye because my sister's name starts with a J, i just felt i wanted to put that in her name so i don't see any problem naming your baby either after or with reference to another family member at all! I think its all about how you feel about it and if you're happy then thats fine xxx


----------



## hannpin

Thanks girlies

I love Raine... just reminds me of the druggy on eastenders though :dohh:

Kelz Enfys is prounounced en-fis... in primary school we had enfys ar octopus who had differnt coloured legs to teach us the rainbow colours in Welsh... thinking of this always makes me smile... but not so sure I like the name, just threw it in there as an idea :)

love Caleb... OH is not so keen though... but he hated Elsie to start with, so I can weork on him!!! :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

Hi honey! 

I love the name beau or bo as a first name for a boy and also like Bella or Belle for a girl x x


----------



## kelzyboo

Enfys sounds cute and i also really like beau for a boy or a girl!

Glad you can work on your OH, Elsie and Harri are both beautiful names so i'm sure you'll have no problem naming your rainbow xx


----------



## foquita

beau is masculine for beautiful in french, so it would be a bit of a faux-pas to call a girl beau but the female version belle is lovely :)


----------



## hannpin

I know of two female Beau's... and isnt lisa maxwell of loose womens daughter Beau also???


----------



## kelzyboo

Yes Hann i think it is!

I really like Beau for a girls middle name, i like Ella Beau but maybe its too close to Elsie for you? xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Matthew and Theo both mean Gift from God :flower: XX


----------



## SarahJane

Like @ LoraLoo, that's really nice xx


----------



## Faffalina

https://www.zipcon.net/~swhite/docs/language/comparative/rainbow.html

Rainbow in various languages in the link. I like the Finnish "Kaari".


----------



## mookenzie_12

What about Hope or Nevaeh for a girl? Hope for obvious reasons and nevaeh is heaven spelt backwards?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I like Violet or Iris ... Myself. Very unique names. Ava Rose is beautiful too.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I like Violet or Iris ... Myself. Very unique names. Ava Rose is beautiful too.


----------



## c.m.c

i have thought about this too. i had picked Molly and Iris just as a middle name to remember the rainbow after the storm. if i have a boy i doubt i could choose something dh likes 

i like beau but i always think of beau as a boys name like emma buntons boy os called beau

my DH doesnt like Molly so im not sure what i will go for and i wont use Iris unless i think it suits the first name but i too would love a wee reminder of rainbow.

good luck with choosing, i am finding it hard picking rainbow names too. 

i had thought of 'new start/spring' etc names too as a symbol.

are you religious? maybe Noah would be a good choice if you are as God sent his rainbow and the dove came back with an olive branch (i think??) to Noah to symbolise the ending of the storm and the new begining (so maybe Iris, Olive,Faith,Hope etc)


----------



## c.m.c

oops just realised this original thread is actually 2 years old


----------

